# Oven Recommendations for Pastries



## jm8679 (Mar 23, 2017)

Looking for recommendations on what type of oven the professionals recommend for a small coffee and bakery business.

A little background:

I grew up in a coffee shop and watched my family bake daily for 15 years. They closed it down about 10 years ago (due to a divorce and the inability to work together in harmony) and ever since I've been dreaming of saving up a nest egg of my own and reopening the family business.

I'm by no means a professional. I have the passion, the determination and what i like to think are the early beginnings of the skills to pull it off. 

We specialized in Italian desserts, and I would love to maintain that as my focus, but have the ability to expand our menu a bit.

Our best sellers were:

Cheesecakes

Italian Cream Cakes

Cream Cheese and Chocolate danishes/croissants

Cinnamon Rolls

Coffee Cake

and a variety of loaves (lemon, raspberry, banana, etc.) and muffin

Cookies

They exclusively used a convection oven but I've heard so many mixed reviews about convection that I'm wondering if I should be considering a deck instead (especially for the cheesecakes and pastries). Since I haven't had access to commercial ovens in quite some time I've been using a standard oven and while the items I'm selling are turning out well, I know they're not the superior quality I'd like to offer and I hate the inconsistencies.

Since we would like to offer a fairly large variety of pastries and baked goods each day, without having a lot of waste, I thought a deck may be something to consider since I can have different temperatures going simultaneously. 

I'd love your recommendations and advice.

Thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## suchante (Apr 7, 2017)

I have been reading up on this topic to buy a new oven for cakes. It is fairly consistent in reviews that the decks are good for bread and pastry and the decks better for bread. This is not scientific, however, I have had many years experience with cheesecake, pie, and cake in a convection and have won several awards in my area.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Sorry...I just saw this. I realize this is 2 weeks old already.

Judging by the list, I would favor a deck oven.


----------

